# anorock finish on bowtech heartbreaker



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

my wife is plan on buying a bowtech anorock razberrry heartbreaker but i have never seen the finish or the anorock riser anybody seen the heartbreaker in razberry anorock in person she shot the heartbreaker and loves it but was waitinf for the new target colored riser selling her diamond edge soon


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Saw it at the ATA show.
Razzberry is only available on the heartbreaker. The new finish is nice and very flashy. Not really high gloss like the Mathews pink but really nice.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

There are a couple ladies shooting them at the shop. The anorock seems nice but I haven't spent enough time with it to know if it makes a difference on sweaty hands. The razzberry is an awesome color and I wish they offered it on more than just the heartbreaker! It looks more purpleish, wich I like.


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

she bought one 699


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds like a fair price 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

any pics


----------



## rae.sams (Feb 2, 2012)

I love the anodized element! It's not paint so it will never chip or rub off. It doesn't scratch or slip on sweaty hands. I would never trade my bow for anythign else. I agree it does not have a high gloss finish like some of the other I have seen (my old Alpine was glossy) but when the sun shines on it it is blindingly beautiful! Here are some pics of me practicing! I got mine the week before christmas and have no complaints!


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

thanks for the pics she got hers last week we set everthing up qad hdx and hha but cannot feel comfortable with any stablizer we try on it she says she dont need one but she could shoot better i think with one on it (cants her bow to the right now and then she needs side balance but bow feels top heavy too... might get her a left stroker sst1 and a small bowjax out front.... any tuning issues with yours being shot in rae sams


----------



## rae.sams (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't had any issues with mine at all! In fact I was just at my local bow shop getting some new arrows made up and realized I had never paper tuned my bow or anything! We got it in December I threw on all my stuff and got to it. No problems what so ever! The first time I shot mine I didn't have one but then I put my 26 in doinker on the front (mainly to add a little weight) but thats what works for me!


----------



## Put it Going (Oct 4, 2011)

Rae.Sams, i am thinking of getting this bow for my wife. Are you able to get the accessories colored or did you have them done custom?


----------



## rae.sams (Feb 2, 2012)

My limb driver was bought off the shelf and my sights were made by Davis and he has that pink option. So I didn't get any custom but I did have to do a lot of looking!


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Rae.Sams - That limbdriver looks SICK on that your bow! 
I have the same rest on my camo assassin which I have always thought looks pretty cool with the red in the string and all -- but I've never seen one in that color and it looks SHARP!!


----------

